
Show HN: I'm collecting programming quotes for years - mudroljub
https://skolakoda.org/programming-quotes/
======
slowmotarget
That's so cool! Needs a bit of CSS polishing but it successfully distracted me
for at least 5 minutes...

~~~
kazinator
Needs to just be a data file for the "fortune" program.

------
ibdf
Cool!

Feedback: If it's called quote of the day, then why does it change on refresh?

------
lifeencoder
there was some other site with exact same UI & structure. did u just had a
makeover or brandname changes?

------
cabotsocial
Perfect! Great collections.

